# welche boilies sind am besten



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

hi leute ich wollt mal fragen welche boilies am bestn im herbst / winter sind  eher fruchtig oda fischig ?;+


----------



## Carp_fisher (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Hi 
habe im Herbst auf Tigernut Bolies sehr gute Fische gefangen:m.

Im Winter ist was fischiges meine erste Wahl.

Gruss CF


----------



## BARSCH123 (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

|good:


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

ich hab noch nie im winter geangelt xD weiß auch garnicht ob man die fische anfüttern sollte oda nicht 

bin auch erst seit ein paar monaten speziel auf karpfen los xD


----------



## Bruchi (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Hallo,

ich mache da keine Unterschiede.
Ich habe im Sommer mit Muschelboilies gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruss Bruchi


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

im sommer hab ich gute erfahrungen mit erdbeer und tutti frutti


----------



## Bruchi (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

na dann wird es wohl im Winter auch nicht so eine große Rolle spielen,
ausser das sie vieleicht etwas beissfaul sind.


----------



## Carp_fisher (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



carphunter1693 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nie im winter geangelt xD weiß auch garnicht ob man die fische anfüttern sollte oda nicht
> 
> bin auch erst seit ein paar monaten speziel auf karpfen los xD


 

Ich finde im Winter ist die Platzwahl sehr wichtig!!

Ich benutze da immer fischige Bolies und Pellets,Partikel fast garnicht
Das Anfüttern schraube ich sehr zurück.


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

bei uns am see muss man jetz weit rausschmeißen damit man nen karpfen hat ... was ich komisch finde weil die anderen immer in irgendwelche buchten wefen und so und haben nicht so viel erfolg


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Von Mit-/Spätsommer bis Winter ist Speckanfresszeit, da ist fischiges und fleischiges im Vorteil.
Fruchtige Köder sind hauptsächlich was für die Phase, spätes Frühjahr bis Anfang Juli, bedingt und eingeschränkt bis Erntezeit von Früchten, wie Kirschen, Pflaumen, Mirabellen zu empfehlen.#6


----------



## EsoxKiller (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

ich fische 365 tage( das ganze jahr ) über fruchtig/süß.

aber muss jeder selber wissen. :m


----------



## Horneff (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Also ich fische fast immer Fisch ich habe dieses Jahr 35 Kilo fisch mix abgerollte und vielleicht 1 ma mit Tutti fruti gefischt und sonst nix anderes.


----------



## Horneff (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Und noch was.
ich denk es ist fast 2. Rangig, welchen Köder man benutzt. Vertrauen sollte man darin haben.

Ich fisch gern mit Pop Ups von Naturebaits (white lightning ech klasse die dinger).

Wobei das das nächste mal wieder anders sein kann. Je nachdem wie ich mich selbst fühl, wie der Mond steht, ob es bewölkt ist, ob Hochdruck oder Tiefdruck und ob im Keller die Tür zu ist.

Viel wichtiger ist eine ausgiebige Platzsuche.


----------



## Carp--Angler (3. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Ja ich Fische auch das ganze Jahr nur Fischig Boilies die gehen immer .


----------



## PROLOGIC (4. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



> Von Mit-/Spätsommer bis Winter ist Speckanfresszeit, da ist fischiges und fleischiges im Vorteil.
> Fruchtige Köder sind hauptsächlich was für die Phase, spätes Frühjahr bis Anfang Juli, bedingt und eingeschränkt bis Erntezeit von Früchten, wie Kirschen, Pflaumen, Mirabellen zu empfehlen.#6


 
Sorry, aber, was für ein Schmarrn. Es gibt Gewässer da läuft fruchtiges besser als fischiges und umgekehrt. Aber man kann es nicht an den Jahreszeiten festmachen. Wie wenn Fische die Erntezeit interessieren würde. Was machen sie in nem Fluss wo´s nur Muscheln und Krebse zu fressen gibt? Machen sie da von Frühjahr bis Juli Diät? Viele behaupten auch dass Fischmixe im Winter nicht laufen. Komisch dass trotzem viele darauf fangen.....

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Hab grad mal wieder was gelöscht.

@timjim

Kritik ist ok, aber bitte in angemessenem Ton.


----------



## dab74 (4. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Egal welchen Boili du nimmst der Karpfen muss da sein und fressen. Als Neuling kann ich dir nur empfehlen lass es sein mit dem winterangeln kostet viel zeit und bringt meist wenig außer du hast einen gut besetzten bagersee (sehr tief) an dem du angeln kannst. in dem fall würde ich schon ende oktober wenig füttern, immer mal eine hand voll auf eine stelle. Diese stelle wird dann öfter besucht.ansonsten gilt weg vom kalten Wind hin zur warmen Sonne NW seite des See. Viel spaß beim Winteransitz, und verschleudert nicht so viel Gas( Umwelt und so).


----------



## Horneff (4. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Viele behaupten auch dass Fischmixe im Winter nicht laufen. Komisch dass trotzem viele darauf fangen.....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> PROLOGIC




Genau ich fang immer auf mein Fischmix.


----------



## Jens alias Carper (5. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Versuchs Mal mit the Secret von Solar  die Teile gehen immer


----------



## carphunter1693 (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

ich hab heut von einem am see selbstgemacht fish-chilli boilies bekommen und richtig erfolg bekommen , nach dem ich karpfen auf erdbeerboilie gefangen hab , hab ich mit den selbstgemachten noch 2 spiegler rausgeholt .. das inner halb von 2 stunden ^^


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> ... Aber man kann es nicht an den Jahreszeiten festmachen. Wie wenn Fische die Erntezeit interessieren würde....



Du bist mir ein wenig zu klug unterwegs.|splat2:
Jede hier getroffene Aussage resultiert aus der Erfahrung des jeweiligen Users, der sie gepostet hat und ist zunächst schonmal kein Schmarrn.#d
Da jedes Gewässer anders ist, haben die Fische auch andere Gewohnheiten.
Ich habe in meinem Beitrag lediglich geschrieben, wie es da läuft, wo ich angele.
Und ja die Fische interessieren sich sehr wohl für Erntezeiten, weil sie Kirschen, Brombeeren und sonstiges Obst, was am Gewässer wächst und reinfällt, eben nur zur Erntezeit bekommen.
Das man im August nen Boilie mit Brombeeraroma, an nem Gewässer wo Brombeeren am Ufer wachsen, besonders gut an den Karpfen los wird, ist daher nur logische Konsequenz.


----------



## dab74 (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Morgen! Also ich muß Prologic Recht geben die Boilisorte kann man nicht nach Jahreszeiten festmachen. Auch nicht was so gerade wächst am See. Dafür frißt der Karpfen viel zu wenig von den Früchten (wo fallen schon Brombeeren rein) und die futtern vorher die angler weg. Ein anderer Angler hat mich mal bei uns gefragt ob es Eicheboilies gibt. Ich kenne noch die Zeit da sind Boilies nicht so gut gelaufen wie heute. Da hat man lieber mit Mais oder einer süße Sorten geangelt, ging Anfänglich auch besser als mit den Fischigen. Heute ist das Schnuppe. Ich habe ein Jahr die, ein nächstes Jahr die anderen, und konnte keinen merklichen Unterschied feststellen. Auch die noch so tollen angepriesenen für 10€ das Kilo waren Vergleichsweise nicht besser als günstigere oder selbstgedrehte. Hm eine Sorte Popies ist in jedenfall die Beste" Nash Scopex". Als ich noch mit Popies geangelt habe sind die am besten gelaufen. Danke Kevin. Euer kleiner klug.... aus dem Spreewald|wavey:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



dab74 schrieb:


> Morgen! Also ich muß Prologic Recht geben die Boilisorte kann man nicht nach Jahreszeiten festmachen. Auch nicht was so gerade wächst am See. Dafür frißt der Karpfen viel zu wenig von den Früchten (wo fallen schon Brombeeren rein) und die futtern vorher die angler weg. Ein anderer Angler hat mich mal bei uns gefragt ob es Eicheboilies gibt. Ich kenne noch die Zeit da sind Boilies nicht so gut gelaufen wie heute. Da hat man lieber mit Mais oder einer süße Sorten geangelt, ging Anfänglich auch besser als mit den Fischigen. Heute ist das Schnuppe. Ich habe ein Jahr die, ein nächstes Jahr die anderen, und konnte keinen merklichen Unterschied feststellen. Auch die noch so tollen angepriesenen für 10€ das Kilo waren Vergleichsweise nicht besser als günstigere oder selbstgedrehte. Hm eine Sorte Popies ist in jedenfall die Beste" Nash Scopex". Als ich noch mit Popies geangelt habe sind die am besten gelaufen. Danke Kevin. Euer kleiner klug.... aus dem Spreewald|wavey:



Warum wollt ihr mit aller Gewalt, in Abrede stellen, was ich hier schrieb?
Bei mir am Gewässer ist die Sache so, ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht. Eure Meinung zu dem Thema in Ehren, aber auch eure Thesen treffen genauso wenig wie meine, auf jedes Gewässer zu.
Der Pluralismus an Meinungen der hier zu finden ist, macht schon Sinn, denn wer sich hier Tipps rausliest, wird wohlmöglich meine, wie eure Weisheiten, an seinem Gewässer ausprobieren müssen.
Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Bei mir am See wachsen Brombeeren, Himbeeren und Walderdbeeren direkt am Ufer, hängen stellenweise über den See.
Man kann hier abends sehen, wie sich Karpfen aus dem Wasser stemmen und die erreichbaren Früchte pflücken(vorallem Erdbeeren).
Mit Frolic und fischigen Boilies fängt man hier auch ganzjährig, auch zur Brommbeerzeit.
Es ist nur so, dass man beim Angeln mit 2 Ruten deutlich sehen kann, was zur Reifezeit der Früchte, anders ist als im Rest vom Jahr. Fischt man nämlich auf einer Rute mit Fruchtboilie und auf der anderen mit Sushi- Boilie, dann sieht man aber ganz klar den Unterschied.
Der Fruchtboilierute bläst es nach max. 15 Minuten die Schnur, wie Luftschlangen auf der Geburtstagsparty, durch die Ringe, während der Sushiboilie mindestens ne halbe Stunde in Ruhe gelassen wird.
Da wäre ich doch blöd, wenn ich zur Zeit mit fischigen Boilies angeln würde, wenn Fruchtboilies weggehen wie warme Semmeln und fängiger sind, als den Rest vom Jahr.
Im Winter kann ich die gleichen Boilies auch anbieten, da ist es genau umgekehrt, da gehen die Fruchtboilies wesentlich schlechter, als fischige.
Das habe ich schon alles durchprobiert und das ist wirklich so.

Vielleicht versteht ihr nun besser, was ich, warum schrieb. und warum es hier niemanden geben kann der Recht hat.
Es wird immer Gewässer geben, an denen man mit seinen Weisheiten einpacken kann bzw. umdenken muss.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

hy,
#cvon früchtefressenden karpfen würde ich gerne mal ein bild sehen!!!!!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> hy,
> #cvon früchtefressenden karpfen würde ich gerne mal ein bild sehen!!!!!!!



Das versuch ich mal hinzubekommen.
Sieht im Grunde aus wie die Karpfen, die in der Bundesgartenschau den Besuchern die Pommes Frites aus der Hand zupfen oder wie Kois am Privatteich, wenn sie gefüttert werden. Die recken ihren Kopf bis fast Ende Kiemendeckel aus dem Wasser.
Hast du sowas echt noch nie gesehen?


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

moin,

habt ihr es schonmal mit den früchten an sich probiert? 


MfG


----------



## dab74 (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Spreche ich mit der Wand oder was ich habe lediglich versucht zu beschreiben was für Erfahrungen ich gesammelt habe. Angeblich soll ich wieder nur mein Gewässer in betracht ziehen. Sag mal sensitivfischer ich weiß nicht wer jetzt hier blöd im Kopf ist. Entweder kann ich nicht schreiben oder du nicht lesen. Ich schrieb das es egal ist was für boilies aber du sagst nein die fruchtigen laufen jetzt besser. Also wer versucht hier wem seine Meinung mit Gewalt aufzuzwengen. Ist mir hier auch echt zu besch.....


----------



## allrounder11 (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Ich war schon an vielen Gewässern und muss sagen ich habe meistens extreme Unterschiede festgestellt.Ich war bis vor 2 Jahren an einem Gewässer indem ein hoher Bestand an Krebsen und Muscheln vorhanden war.Da dachte ich mir ich versuchs mal mit den entsprechenden Geschmacksrichtungen .Die Bilanz am ende des jahres war: 

32Karpfen

1muschel
1krebs 
30Tutti-frutti/Scopex

Fischige gingen überhaupt nicht!




An meinem aktuellen Gewässer ist die Bilanz ziehmlich ausgeglichen 4 auf Fischige und 5 auf Scopex .


Fazit: Es ist Gewässerabhängig , es lässt sich nicht verallgemeinern was wirklich besser ist.Auch wenn "fruchtige" Sorten bei mir bisher an jedem Gewässer ziehen bin ich überzeugt das an einigen auch die "fischigen" die nase vorne haben.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



dab74 schrieb:


> Spreche ich mit der Wand oder was ich habe lediglich versucht zu beschreiben was für Erfahrungen ich gesammelt habe. Angeblich soll ich wieder nur mein Gewässer in betracht ziehen....



Wie jetzt hast du das geschrieben oder nicht?:


dab74 schrieb:


> Morgen! Also ich muß Prologic Recht geben die Boilisorte kann man nicht nach Jahreszeiten festmachen. Auch nicht was so gerade wächst am See. Dafür frißt der Karpfen viel zu wenig von den Früchten (wo fallen schon Brombeeren rein) und die futtern vorher die angler weg....



Mit dieser verallgemeinerten Aussage(denn da steht nix von: "an meinem Gewässer") hast du doch wohl meine Aussage für falsch hingestellt. Diese Aussage impliziert doch wohl, dass das von dir beschriebene, an allen Gewässern in Deutschland so ist und auch bei mir nicht anders sein kann oder darf.



dab74 schrieb:


> Sag mal sensitivfischer ich weiß nicht wer jetzt hier blöd im Kopf ist. Entweder kann ich nicht schreiben oder du nicht lesen.


Also blöd im Kopf mag sein wer will, aber ich ziehe mir den Schuh nicht an und halte es für eine Beleidigung.:g



dab74 schrieb:


> ....Ich schrieb das es egal ist was für boilies aber du sagst nein die fruchtigen laufen jetzt besser. Also wer versucht hier wem seine Meinung mit Gewalt aufzuzwengen. Ist mir hier auch echt zu besch.....



Richtig, das habe ich geschrieben, mit dem Verweis, dass es bei mir am Gewässer, in der Reifezeit der Früchte so ist, was du ja aus der Ferne scheinbar besser beurteilen kannst, weil du es bestreitest.|rolleyes

In Post Nummer 23 habe ich meine Haltung nochmal unterstrichen, indem ich dort sinngemäß schrieb, dass die Erfahrungen des Einzelnen, nicht auf ein x- beliebiges Gewässer andererorts, 1:1 übertragbar sind und der Leser selbst rausfinden muss, was an seinem Gewässer für Bedingungen, zu welcher Jahreszeit herrschen.|licht


----------



## carphunter1693 (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Ich war schon an vielen Gewässern und muss sagen ich habe meistens extreme Unterschiede festgestellt.Ich war bis vor 2 Jahren an einem Gewässer indem ein hoher Bestand an Krebsen und Muscheln vorhanden war.Da dachte ich mir ich versuchs mal mit den entsprechenden Geschmacksrichtungen .Die Bilanz am ende des jahres war:
> 
> 32Karpfen
> 
> ...




 also ich hab bis jetz immer auf erdbeer geangelt und schon min. 40 spiegler rausgeholt 
würd auch sagen das fruchtig besser ist wegen der auffälligen farbe und dem starken geruch


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



Shimanomann schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> habt ihr es schonmal mit den früchten an sich probiert?
> 
> ...



Ja, mit Brombeeren direkt am Haken.
War aber sehr stressig, denn der schnellste Fisch gewinnt den Preis, bei einem am Haken zu hängen oder der Haken ist ganz schnell leer.
An meinem Stammgewässer, wo die Brombeeren mangels Zurückschneiden überm Wasser hängen, fressen auch Güster, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Döbel die Brombeeren.
Blöderweise sind die schnellsten Fischen meistens die Kleinen oder die Döbel, seltener die Karpfen.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (16. August 2009)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ja, mit Brombeeren direkt am Haken.
> War aber sehr stressig, denn der schnellste Fisch gewinnt den Preis, bei einem am Haken zu hängen oder der Haken ist ganz schnell leer.
> An meinem Stammgewässer, wo die Brombeeren mangels Zurückschneiden überm Wasser hängen, fressen auch Güster, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Döbel die Brombeeren.
> Blöderweise sind die schnellsten Fischen meistens die Kleinen oder die Döbel, seltener die Karpfen.




Achso, das macht natürlich sinn.


MfG


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

wie sind den die nash baits


----------



## Orkneydriver (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

gut habe einen am we auf White Fish Meal gefangen


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Hi,
ich würde Sensitivfischer zustimmen , es kommt sehr wohl auf das natürliche Nahrungsangebot der Fische an .
Wenn viele Früchte ins Wasser fallen sind fruchtige Köder zu dieser Zeit unschlagbar.
Bei uns sind sehr viele Muscheln im Gewässer , jetzt im Frühjahr liefen sehr gut Boilies mit Muschel oder Fischgeschmack.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

Naja einen Starken Geruch können auch Fischige Boilies haben.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

ja danke ich wollt es wissen weil der Angelladen nash, buzz baits oder top secret anbietet. Also da ich häufig lese da ts und bb ned so gut sind werd ich jetzt mal die nash boilies probieren


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

ich rolle jetzt 22 jahre selber bolies.
ich habe unmengen von rezepten versucht, einige brachten erfolg, sehr viele waren für die tonne.
das problem ist ja uch das man das nicht auf alle gewässer beziehen kann, an dem einen fangen nussige, und dem anderen fischig und am nächsten fruchtige boilies, kommt auch immer auf die jahrenzeit drauf an.
vor einigen jahren habe ich jetzt meine boilies gefunden, ist ein mix auf maismehl-frolic-thunfisch un ein paar anderen zutaten, die dinger fangen eigentlich immer.
klar gehe ich auch mal leer aus, aber das ist auch gut so, denn sonst würde mir der reiz fehlen, aber meine boilies fangen auch noch da wo 95% aller boilies nix bringen.
woe gesagt, ich habe bestimmt 200-300 verschiedene rezepte versucht und das sind eben die dinger auf die ich vertraue.
aber es gibt ne menge guter boilies, auch fertig boilies können fische bringen, wobei ich die schon ewig nicht mehr benutze.
wichtig ist vertrauen zum köder, auch wenn sich das blöde anhört.
ps.: meinen größten karpfen, graser von fast 48 pfund, habe ich auf hartmais gefangen, soviel zu thema boilies.
wichtig finde ich nicht unbedingt das man fängt, sondern das angeln spaß macht, notfalls auch mal ohne fisch.


----------



## Carphunteer 17 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

ja da hastze recht aber ich denk du möchtest nicht 2 jahre ohne karpfen sein oder


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> ich rolle jetzt 22 jahre selber bolies.



Hi,
das ist ja mal eine geile Aussage , vor 22 Jahren kannte ich die Dinger noch nicht mal 
Ich denke mal dann macht dir niemand etwas in Rezepten vor #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist ja mal eine geile Aussage , vor 22 Jahren kannte ich die Dinger noch nicht mal
> Ich denke mal dann macht dir niemand etwas in Rezepten vor #6
> Gruß Udo



das will ich so nicht sagen, es gibt sicher besser rezepte als meines.
aber ich vertraue halt darauf, auch wenn ich 24 stunden ohne fisch am wasser bin , vertraue ich auf " meine " boilies, wechsel nicht großartig, etweder es beißt, oder eben nicht.
ich liebe die natur, das angeln und die spannung ob was beißet oder nicht.
meine boilies sind sicher nicht die besten der welt, aber es sind meine!!!!!!
damit angelt sicher nicht jeder.
und ich bin schon soooooooooooooooo oft belächt wurden für meine selbstgerollten das ich es nicht mehr zählen kann, aber das ist mir egal, sie fangen oder eben auch nicht 
das ich schon so lange rolle lioegt daran das meine schwester einen total crasy beklopten engländer geheiratet haben, der spricht zwar deutsch die die axt im walde, versteht aber ne menge vom angeln und von boilies


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das ich schon so lange rolle lioegt daran das meine schwester einen total crasy beklopten engländer geheiratet haben, der spricht zwar deutsch die die axt im walde, versteht aber ne menge vom angeln und von boilies



Hi,
da erklärt einiges 
Ist bei mir aber auch so , das wichtigste für mich ist das ich am Wasser bin , es ist schön wenn ich dann auch etwas fange , muss ich aber nicht unbedingt , ich kann mich auch darüber freuen wenn ein Kollege etwas fängt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> da erklärt einiges
> Ist bei mir aber auch so , das wichtigste für mich ist das ich am Wasser bin , es ist schön wenn ich dann auch etwas fange , muss ich aber nicht unbedingt , ich kann mich auch darüber freuen wenn ein Kollege etwas fängt
> Gruß Udo



dich finde ich klasse.
schade das die vielzahl von angeln sich nur mit der größe von fischen definieren können.
eigentlich tun die mir leid.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> dich finde ich klasse.
> .



Hi,
na ja , ich denke mal wir würden zusammen auch viel Spaß am Wasser haben , so wie es aussieht haben wir die gleiche Einstellung zum Angeln #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

das sehe ich auch so 
vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die gelegenheit zusammen zu angeln.
ich lade dich gerne mal zum karpfenangeln in der elbe ein.
wir wollen eh ein boardie-treffen machen im juni-julie zum gemeinsammen karpfenangeln in der elbe.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> das sehe ich auch so
> vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal die gelegenheit zusammen zu angeln.
> ich lade dich gerne mal zum karpfenangeln in der elbe ein.
> wir wollen eh ein boardie-treffen machen im juni-julie zum gemeinsammen karpfenangeln in der elbe.



Hi,
ist mir aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider nicht möglich , ich schaffe inkl. Anfahrt nie länger als 3-4 Stunden am Wasser zu sein 
Gruß Udo


----------



## teilzeitgott (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

na ja,meine alte droschke wird es wohl auch noch bis hollande schaffen 
wo ein wille ist , ist auch ein weg .....


----------



## Raffnix-Andre (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: welche boilies sind am besten*

marke eigenbau: nutella-knoblauch-chilli!
schmeckt echt uhr-ekelhaft aber den karpfen scheint es zu gefallen!
aus einer laune heraus hab ich das mal zusammengepunscht und das ergebniss war sehr beeindruckend.

andererseits versuch es mal mit einer erdbeere am haar!

Bunt ist das dasein - und granatenstark


----------

